# does anyone know how to make a misting system



## 4PY (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi im just wondering does anyone here know how to make a misting rain system ive allway's wanted one, and was wondering can you make one, any help would be great thank's
4PY


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

making one would probably work out more expensive they would be very hard to make.


----------



## Hebi (Feb 10, 2009)

Ive always thought it'd be pretty easy:

car windscreen washer jet pump - £5 breakers yard
water tubing (also from windscreen washers) - £5ish
set of fine mist jets - cant be more than £10 - reptile supplies
12v regulated plug - £9.99 AC/DC Fixed Voltage 400mA Regulated Power Supplies > Maplin
timer plug - £13.20 https://reptilekeeping.net/catalog/product_info.php?language=en&currency=GBP&products_id=2274

typing it out like that makes me want to try it myself : victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hebi said:


> Ive always thought it'd be pretty easy:
> 
> car windscreen washer jet pump - £5 breakers yard
> water tubing (also from windscreen washers) - £5ish
> ...



Wouldnt that work out more than buying a proffesional one?


----------



## Hebi (Feb 10, 2009)

Declan123 said:


> Wouldnt that work out more than buying a proffesional one?


I professional one is about £100, and thats without the timer

So the diy one works out to about £30, Just over £40 with the timer.

Or, If you wanna do it proper diy you could get all that stuff for about £20 if you know where to look


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

It's not really all that difficult but, from looking at your profile, none of those are real lovers of wet/humid environments? What kind of rep's it for?


----------



## Hebi (Feb 10, 2009)

ViRMiN said:


> It's not really all that difficult but, from looking at your profile, none of those are real lovers of wet/humid environments? What kind of rep's it for?


Its for the guy at the top, im thinking about getting a BRB in the near future though, TBH id probably shell out £100 for a pro one knowing its gonna work properly and have proper flow rates etc...


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, without an animal in mind, it's hard to answer.

I have a BRB in my collection and tbh, I don't think an automated misting system is required at all. Whilst BRBs do require a humid environment, they don't need a "wet" one either. I shelled out a few quid for a Hozelock sprayer and, I have more enjoyment maintaining environments for my reps than automating it but, that's just me.


----------



## 4PY (Mar 13, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> Wouldnt that work out more than buying a proffesional one?


 
Well have you got a how to on doing it and putting it togther that would really help to


----------



## 4PY (Mar 13, 2008)

Bump :jump:


----------



## sidecarlee66 (Feb 16, 2009)

how about a mini fogged from maplins..... less than £20 and fantastic


----------



## 4PY (Mar 13, 2008)

sidecarlee66 said:


> how about a mini fogged from maplins..... less than £20 and fantastic


 
Whar they also mist the cage aswell, as i would be using for a cham


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

i would just use a hozelock spray bottle the best quality u would only need to do it twice a day, i think you can pump them up and get a real fine mist with them.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

one word POLLYWOG


----------



## 4PY (Mar 13, 2008)

I usually use a spay bottle but i have to click to spray, ive nevr seen the spray bottle your on about for sale anywhere, but i'd rather use a misting system and put it on a timer, much easier




sam1989 said:


> i would just use a hozelock spray bottle the best quality u would only need to do it twice a day, i think you can pump them up and get a real fine mist with them.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

ive been thinking of the best way to do this. an old car washer jet system has got to be the most cost effective. im going to run a "Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II" system as well, which monitors the humidity and then when it drops below a user-defined threshold it activates whatever devices are plugged into it. once it reaches a user-defined stop point it switches the device off. it also has day/night control so you can alter humidity for day and night.

so youd have your car washer jet pump plugged into it through the Maplin adaptor linked to earlier. say your target is 70% humidity. the humidity drops to the threshold of 65% (you could set the threshold closer to your target, but the pump would be on and off every 30 seconds), the pump kicks in, sprays the mist for however long it takes to reach 72% (slightly above the target just to average things out), and then switches off. once the humidity level drops back to 65% the process repeats. id imagine the bigger the vivarium the slower the conditions will change (much the same as big fish tanks), so in a typical UK room the pump will probably kick in every 10 mins or so at a guess.

youre looking at £10 for an entire car washer jet setup (from whatever car is sat at the scrapyard with easy access to the washer system!! old cars are infinitely simpler), you can make/buy nozzles for it for maybe £5-10 tops. 12V regulator is £10. the Humidity Control II is ~£60 (alternatively a timer is ~£15). you dont NEED the controller, but i want my setup to be self sustaining. i often work strange and unexpected hours, so i dont want the vivarium to be relying on me performing regular tasks. cleaning and feeding is fine, but temperature, light and humidity needs to take care of itself!!

so youre looking at either £45 with a timer, or £90 with the controller. ready built kits are £90-100 minimum. but ready built kits at that price dont have a control system, they are just a pump (sometimes with a filter too), nozzles and pipes. personally im going with the £90 option above. ive already got a car washer system sat in the garage that isnt being used so it works out very cheaply indeed.

my only concern is whether the pump can generate enough pressure to "mist" the water through the nozzles, as opposed to it coming out in larger droplets as it does on a car. thats something to test, ive got the washer pump so when the time comes il try it out and post my findings. the finer the mist the more effective it will be.

if you want an easy option though then get the "Lucky Reptile Super Rain" system. its £90-100 and everything is done for you. all you need is either a timer or a controller. or if youre REALLY clever you can get it working with just enough nozzles to perfectly maintain the desired humidity level running on a fixed duration timer. that would be totally do-able through trial and error, but im not that patient lol


----------

